# MAJESTICS NEW YEARS



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

NEW YEARS DAY 
HOLLYWOOD PARK, INGLEWOOD
FLYER COMING SOON........... :0


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 17 2009, 04:29 PM~15693658
> *NEW YEARS DAY
> HOLLYWOOD PARK, INGLEWOOD
> FLYER COMING SOON........... :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 17 2009, 04:29 PM~15693658
> *NEW YEARS DAY
> HOLLYWOOD PARK, INGLEWOOD
> FLYER COMING SOON........... :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC ...SAN DIEGO......AND RIVERSIDE...WILL BE THERE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

been looking for this topic since last week,,,a few members from puro locos cc will show up,,,we need more info thanks


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 17 2009, 04:14 PM~15694609
> *been looking for this topic since last week,,,a few members from puro locos cc will show up,,,we need more info thanks
> *


I'll post a flyer soon with all the info


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT ITS ON :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

lets keep this topic on top !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EIGHTY4 I.E (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

What up my brother DMACK :wave:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 17 2009, 11:16 PM~15698577
> *What up my brother DMACK :wave:
> *


WHAT IT DO MY BROTHA


----------



## 2twin (Sep 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :rant: :rant:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Nov 17 2009, 09:21 PM~15698651
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :yes:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Had a great time kicking of 2009. Can't wait to kick off 2010 in a Major way, Majestics CC puts on a great event for all to enjoy!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 17 2009, 03:29 PM~15693658
> *NEW YEARS DAY
> HOLLYWOOD PARK, INGLEWOOD
> FLYER COMING SOON........... :0
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

BEST PICNIC EVER MADE


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

The picnic of THE YEAR for the NEW YEAR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Nov 17 2009, 11:25 PM~15699970
> *The picnic of THE YEAR for the NEW YEAR!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

TEMPORARY FLYER. Official flyer coming soon. ill have hop info up tonight. hit up Dmack for booths


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 18 2009, 01:49 PM~15705061
> *TEMPORARY FLYER. Official flyer coming soon. ill have hop info</span> up tonight. hit up Dmack for booths
> 
> <img src=\'http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/TRUERIDER909/new%20years%202010/TESTFLYERjpegpsd.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



 

hop rules:

street single must have shocks, 37" lockup (max)

street double must have shocks, 45" lockup (max)

radical single anything goes

radical double anything goes

prizes:

street single= $500

street double=$500

radical single=$500

radical double=<span style=\'color:yellow\'>$1,000


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

hop rules:

street single must have shocks, 37" lockup (max)

street double must have shocks, 45" lockup (max)

radical single anything goes

radical double anything goes

prizes:

street single= $500 + Championship Belt

street double=$500 + Championship Belt

radical single=$500 + Championship Belt

radical double=$1,000 + Championship Belt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

well be back


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

bumper checking time:biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 02:31 PM~15705530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 17 2009, 11:01 PM~15699095
> *BEST PICNIC EVER MADE
> *



:werd: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 18 2009, 02:20 PM~15705433
> *hop rules:
> 
> street single must have shocks, 37" lockup (max)
> ...


stuck u lose and trucks are included or no


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 18 2009, 02:37 PM~15705592
> *stuck u lose and trucks are included or no
> *


stuck=loss
trucks depending on how many show


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:0


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Nov 18 2009, 06:00 PM~15707864
> *   TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> TEMPORARY FLYER. Official flyer coming soon. ill have hop info up tonight. hit up Dmack for booths
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

Championship Belts :0


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 18 2009, 10:19 PM~15709550
> *Championship Belts :0
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 18 2009, 09:19 PM~15709550
> *Championship Belts :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Nov 19 2009, 01:17 AM~15710984
> *THATS NICE
> *


The People's Choice will be comming from Dallas to be at this event. :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 18 2009, 02:49 PM~15705061
> *TEMPORARY FLYER. Official flyer coming soon. ill have hop info up tonight. hit up Dmack for booths
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW ''STYLITICS'' LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE 
LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

how about just some exhibition hopping ?


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

Sure


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

NEXT LEVEL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE! CMB ALL DAY


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 19 2009, 10:09 PM~15721196
> *NEXT LEVEL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE! CMB ALL DAY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Nov 19 2009, 02:08 PM~15715804
> *U KNOW ''STYLITICS'' LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE
> LIKE ALWAYS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Nov 19 2009, 11:06 PM~15722741
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP "DMACK" YOU KNOW IM THERE :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Nov 19 2009, 11:06 PM~15722741
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 18 2009, 02:49 PM~15705061
> *TEMPORARY FLYER. Official flyer coming soon. ill have hop info up tonight. hit up Dmack for booths
> 
> 
> ...


this is friday morning then right?


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

its a must


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 20 2009, 12:12 AM~15724022
> *this is friday morning then right?
> *


Yes Sir


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

hell yeah once again its on!


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Showtime CC LA and Seattle will be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

bumped back to the top


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE NO PLACE BETTER TO START OFF THE NEW YEAR THAN MAJESTICS PICNIC


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

I will be there had a great time last year! no better way to bring in the new year!


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

Groupe SD will be there!!!!


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Nov 20 2009, 12:21 AM~15722898
> *WHAT UP "DMACK" YOU KNOW IM THERE  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DOG, WE GOT YOU HOMIE-SEE YOU THERE


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 17 2009, 03:29 PM~15693658
> *NEW YEARS DAY
> HOLLYWOOD PARK, INGLEWOOD
> FLYER COMING SOON........... :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Nov 23 2009, 09:31 PM~15762343
> *CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 18 2009, 02:11 PM~15705304
> *
> 
> hop rules:
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 18 2009, 10:19 PM~15709550
> *Championship Belts :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats nice :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Nov 24 2009, 02:45 AM~15764301
> *:0 thats  nice :biggrin:
> *


BRING IT HOME LUIZ !!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

i had a quoestion about the radical hop what if u have a second switch like some of these cats and try to be slick and bring the car down so it wont get stuck??


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 24 2009, 11:17 AM~15767199
> *i had a quoestion about the radical hop what if u have a second switch like some of these cats and try to be slick and bring the car down so it wont get stuck??
> *


we will be watching, stuck is stuck


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 21 2009, 07:34 PM~15740582
> *GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE NO PLACE BETTER TO START OFF THE NEW YEAR THAN MAJESTICS PICNIC
> *


X2.........YES SIR.......GT........TTT


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

My favorite function of all year


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 24 2009, 11:42 AM~15766278
> *BRING IT HOME LUIZ !!!
> *


 lets do this!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

Big Fish Majestics 2009 Vegas Banquet DVD :0 
$10.00 Hit up Dmack


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 24 2009, 12:17 PM~15767199
> *i had a quoestion about the radical hop what if u have a second switch like some of these cats and try to be slick and bring the car down so it wont get stuck??
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

ANY QUESTIONS ON THE HOP HIT UP BK 310 484-3897


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 18 2009, 09:19 PM~15709550
> *Championship Belts :0
> 
> 
> ...


i got one of those


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Nov 21 2009, 11:41 PM~15742293
> *Groupe SD will be there!!!!
> *


RIVERSIDE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 24 2009, 08:41 PM~15771520
> *Big Fish Majestics 2009 Vegas Banquet DVD :0
> $10.00      Hit up Dmack
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:0


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

PURO LOCOS C.C will be there with atleast one hopper..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES EAST LA WILL BE THERE


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Certified Ridaz will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

STR(8)TIPPIN CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE.


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94+Nov 26 2009, 09:05 AM~15788754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Nov 26 2009, 10:05 AM~15788754
> *PURO LOCOS C.C will be there with atleast one hopper..
> *



HANG"EM"HIGH WILL BE THERE WITH 3 CARS IN THE HOP


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving hoMies


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Nov 26 2009, 06:53 PM~15792934
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Nov 26 2009, 05:53 PM~15792934
> *:wave:
> *


''STYLISTICS CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE LIKE ALWAYS ''
GIVING SUPPORT TO THE BIG ''M''


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 26 2009, 07:57 PM~15792969
> *''STYLISTICS CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE LIKE ALWAYS ''
> GIVING SUPPORT TO THE BIG ''M''
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

i cant wait i went last yr i had the time of my life and this time i get to bring my car out yyyyyyeeeeeesssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Thee Artistics will be in the house!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Nov 24 2009, 04:02 PM~15769907
> *lets do this!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

and we got a place to stay if we need to,,


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 27 2009, 09:34 PM~15801542
> *Thee Artistics will be in the house!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

cant wait to drive my 63 from moreno valley to hollywood park put it on the BUMPER then drive home. i know its gona be craccn. :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 29 2009, 08:16 PM~15817109
> *cant wait to drive my 63 from moreno valley to hollywood park put it on the BUMPER then drive home. i know its gona be craccn. :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 18 2009, 08:19 PM~15709550
> *Championship Belts :0
> 
> 
> ...


      :yes: :yes:


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

GOOD TIMES SGV WIIL BE THERE........ uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

TTT SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*I just got the Champion belts in Today Majestics*


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 1 2009, 06:57 PM~15836665
> *I just got the Champion belts in Today Majestics
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: 

That one looks a whole lot better than the one they gave me Nov. 1.

Is it for sale ? and How much $$$

[email protected]


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

EXCANDALOW C.C FROM THE BAY AREA WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*~Majestics North Carolina~** will be making the road trip!!!*


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm gonna try my best to make it to the new year's show. Biggest and baddest one there is. :worship:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 3 2009, 12:35 PM~15859640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THE COUNCIL C.C WILL BE THERE.


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR CARS AND BIKES TO GET IN WERE WE FIT IN... :nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='color:red'>WILL BE THERE REPPEN,BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 3 2009, 10:09 PM~15865178
> *<span style='color:red'>WILL BE THERE REPPEN,BIG AL SAID IT
> *


THATS RIGHT BIG AL


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## *MiSS 63 H0PPER* (Apr 12, 2008)

QUEEN OF THE YEAR WILL BE BACK, IVE WAITED ALL YEAR LONG FOR THIS!  :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

doʇ ǝɥʇ oʇ :0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin: IM THERE !!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *MiSS 63 H0PPER*_@Dec 4 2009, 01:19 PM~15871203
> *QUEEN OF THE YEAR WILL BE BACK, IVE WAITED ALL YEAR LONG FOR THIS!    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

what up TERRY gonna try and make it?  :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN619_@Dec 3 2009, 08:09 PM~15865178
> *<span style='color:red'>WILL BE THERE REPPEN,BIG AL SAID IT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i know where one of them belts is going


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 3 2009, 03:01 AM~15856160
> *~Majestics North Carolina~ will be making the road trip!!!
> *


x2 So is Portland
:biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Dec 6 2009, 07:29 PM~15892272
> *x2 So is Portland
> :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Dec 6 2009, 05:49 PM~15891786
> *what up TERRY we gonna make it! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

YOU KNOW THE ''QUEEN OF LOWRIDEING '' WILL BE THERE HIT ME UP


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

comin from seattle lookin forward to this show


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Dec 7 2009, 04:48 PM~15903519
> *comin from seattle lookin forward to this show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

COME HANG OUT;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 8 2009, 08:36 PM~15918711
> *COME HANG OUT;;;;BIG  AL  SAID IT
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

cant wait


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

size=14,~]COME HANG OUT;;;;BIG  AL  SAID IT[/size]








[/quote]


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SOUTHBOUND LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Dec 9 2009, 08:07 PM~15931915
> *SOUTHBOUND LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Man all I have to say is that last years picnic was *S I C K !!!!* Cars were still rolling in well after noon, and they had to fill in the other side of the lot.. :0 :cheesy: by far the baddest picnic of the year! :biggrin: 

I'm there!


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Dec 10 2009, 02:04 AM~15934773
> *Man all I have to say is that last years picnic was S I C K !!!! Cars were still rolling in well after noon, and they had to fill in the other side of the lot..  :0  :cheesy:  by far the baddest picnic of the year!  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm there!
> *


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Dec 7 2009, 05:48 PM~15903519
> *comin from seattle lookin forward to this show
> *


x2!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:0


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 10 2009, 05:07 PM~15940970
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Im gonna try to come up from orange county


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Dec 11 2009, 09:11 PM~15955548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

[TTT


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

one of the baddest lowrider events in the world!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

[/size]








[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

See you there big Rich.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 13 2009, 12:20 PM~15968288
> *See you there big Rich.
> *


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

puro locos c.c from hillsboro, oregon will be there!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

lookin' forward to it.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el beto_@Dec 13 2009, 04:36 PM~15970105
> *puro locos c.c from hillsboro, oregon will be there!
> *


 :cheesy: que onda loco ?


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>WE WILL DEFINETELY BE THERE, MUCH PROPS TO THE BIG M FOR ALWAYS PUTTIN ON THE BADDEST PICNIC TO START OF DA NEW YEAR</span>


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

TRAFFIC ROLLEN


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

is they charging to get in and is there parking for trailers???


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: WELL BE THERE


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by new breed_@Dec 15 2009, 03:47 PM~15991309
> *is they charging to get in and is there parking for trailers???
> *


pm sent


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

yep just bring some doe


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

what time do the gates open?


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Dec 16 2009, 07:10 PM~16003555
> *what time do the gates open?
> *


by 7am


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT AND SHOW UNITY..... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR MAJESTICS... :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 17 2009, 08:11 AM~16008066
> *TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT AND SHOW UNITY..... MAJESTICS... :thumbsup:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

EvilWays will be there.


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

Original Bombs will be there...ALLWAYS look forward to this Show...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT 2 weeks away


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 17 2009, 09:11 AM~16008066
> *TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT AND SHOW UNITY..... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR MAJESTICS... :thumbsup:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 SEE YOU THERE HOMEBOY. WHAT TIME YOU GUYS ROLLING OUT?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

the hop cost what??


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

SAN. DIEGO. MAJESTICS. :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

im from miami and i chill a lot wit the members from down here and ima be out there in LA for new years so i'll see yall boys out there


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

HOW $$$$$$$ TO GET IN ? :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Dec 21 2009, 12:09 AM~16043952
> *HOW $$$$$$$ TO GET IN ? :biggrin:
> *


 Just hop the gate


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 21 2009, 04:37 AM~16044729
> *Just hop the gate
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T

TRYING TO MAKE THIS 1 ALSO LIKE NEXT YR HELLA GET TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 21 2009, 03:37 AM~16044729
> *Just hop the gate
> *


What gate? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Dec 21 2009, 07:41 AM~16045518
> *What gate? :biggrin:
> *


follow the crowd you wont miss it


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 21 2009, 03:37 AM~16044729
> *Just hop the gate
> *


we dont hop gates,,we either crawl under or look for the broken link on the gate,,and open wide,,, :biggrin: 


ttt for new years


----------

